# Do people think bilberry is a powerful wheel cleaner ?



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive read a few posts now, people ask for a good wheel cleaner, and people say bilberry.

Yes. Its great, if your wheels are looked after properly and you take the time to seal them properly to prevent contminates from bonding. Its great diluted and then aggitaged with a brush.

But people seem buy it hoping itll remove that caked on brake dust, only to find that it doesnt. There seems to be some confusion with this. Baked on dust should be removed with clay, and if that fails, use something like wonder wheels or wheel brightner and then re polish and seal.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

very very true mate. IMO, only acid will dissolve serious baked brake dust.


----------



## Smeds (Feb 12, 2010)

Viro-Sol for me every time, works a treat.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Smeds said:


> Viro-Sol for me every time, works a treat.


How is that comment in any way useful, and in any way related to my origional post. Bilberry does the job for me thanks, and for the price that it is and for how long a bottle will last, ill stick to it.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought the purpose of a wheel cleaner was to remove baked on brake dust as else why not just shampoo like the rest of the car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben H said:


> I thought the purpose of a wheel cleaner was to remove baked on brake dust as else why not just shampoo like the rest of the car


true, but some wheel cleaners are much stronger than others, and as such better at removing stubborn dirt if the wheels have'nt been cleaned for a long time


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ben H said:


> I thought the purpose of a wheel cleaner was to remove baked on brake dust as else why not just shampoo like the rest of the car


Fair point, i used to use snowfoam on my wheels, in a sprayer, and further aggitated with a brush. I find Bilberry works a bit better and doesnt rape the sealant on my wheels mind.


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I use APC on my wheels normaly and bilberry 1:3 if they are realy mucky, if they are protected/sealed well you shouldnt need to use anything stronger than bilberry 1:3


----------



## ScottR (Jun 15, 2008)

Was disappointed with Bilberry when I bought some recently. I was expecting it to do a lot more of the work!

Watched a demo at one of the NW meets last year of what I thought was Bilberry. Karl sprayed it all over a very dirty wheel then left it for about 5-10 mins whilst doing another demo. Pressure washed it off and the wheel came up very well, with only a couple of bits of baked on dust which would have needed some brushwork. Turned out not to be Bilberry but some similar looking Cartec stuff.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Haven't used Bilberry so cant comment on its effectiveness but guessing it's safer than say wheel brightner. Snowfoam seems like a good idea, will give that a whirl!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ScottR said:


> Was disappointed with Bilberry when I bought some recently. I was expecting it to do a lot more of the work!
> 
> Watched a demo at one of the NW meets last year of what I thought was Bilberry. Karl sprayed it all over a very dirty wheel then left it for about 5-10 mins whilst doing another demo. Pressure washed it off and the wheel came up very well, with only a couple of bits of baked on dust which would have needed some brushwork. Turned out not to be Bilberry but some similar looking Cartec stuff.


are you sure it was not autosmart smart wheels as that is very simuler to bilbery but a lot more effective


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> are you sure it was not autosmart smart wheels as that is very simuler to bilbery but a lot more effective


no mate it was cartec acid free wheel cleaner on a p reg rover wheel. the wheel had never been done on the rear. the cartec is spray and rinse and can honestly say i have never had a wheel it didnt clean in over 4 years of using it daily.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ben H said:


> Haven't used Bilberry so cant comment on its effectiveness but guessing it's safer than say wheel brightner. Snowfoam seems like a good idea, will give that a whirl!


I used snowfoam diluted because i didnt have a wheel cleaner at the time, i do find bilberry works better and cuts through grime better than snowfoam does, and for all of the £9 it costs its definately worth it over using snowfoam all the time.

Wheel brightner (IIRC) is acid based, as is wonder wheels. People seem to think that wonder wheels will destroy your wheels but in actual fact its a very effective wheel cleaner in the right hands, if you only use it once or twice that is.

Bilberry is completely acide free, it will be far kinder on your wheels and will not strip any sealants you have on there. Despite not being acid based it can still be an effective wheel cleaner but only if the wheels have at some point been thoroughly cleaned and decontaminated, and then had a good, fit for the purpose sealant or wax applied to the wheel.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Bilberry is completely acide free, it will be far kinder on your wheels and will not strip any sealants you have on there. Despite not being acid based it can still be an effective wheel cleaner but only if the wheels have at some point been thoroughly cleaned and decontaminated, and then had a good, fit for the purpose sealant or wax applied to the wheel.


Yup, Bilberry is acid-free, but it is actually a strong alkali instead. Around pH 12 IIRC?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

you will find that without either acidity or alkali in them they wouldnt be very effective. 
with the cartec acid free ph is 14 in neat form. but you would never use it like that i always recommend minimum of 10:1 which is how it was used for the demo mentioned above.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

ClioToby said:


> How is that comment in any way useful, and in any way related to my origional post. Bilberry does the job for me thanks, and for the price that it is and for how long a bottle will last, ill stick to it.


It's helpful because others will look into it. You said you use clay....

Dont be so obnoxious.


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

autobrite very chery;before http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy159/j03y-1/DSC00019-2.jpg after http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy159/j03y-1/DSC00031-2.jpg


----------



## Smeds (Feb 12, 2010)

ClioToby said:


> How is that comment in any way useful, and in any way related to my origional post. Bilberry does the job for me thanks, and for the price that it is and for how long a bottle will last, ill stick to it.


I got the impression you were trying to guide people in the art of cleaning wheels and you point out that Bilberry does not really fit the bill with serious amounts of brake dust, I was simply giving my experience of Viro-Sol, so surely my post is useful.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

ClioToby said:


> How is that comment in any way useful, and in any way related to my origional post. Bilberry does the job for me thanks, and for the price that it is and for how long a bottle will last, ill stick to it.


So can i ask what this thread is about?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll be farked if I know, but wish I'd brought the popcorn with me!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't be using clay as a first step. Damn expensive way of going about cleaning baked on brake dust. If it's a "first clean" I'd go for the strongest available cleaner in my armoury which happens to be Megs wheel brightner. Followed by Tardis for the tar and glue, and only when I'm satisfied that I can't remove anything further, will I try an old peice of clay. Bilberry, which I have, only gets used on protected wheels which haven't seen a good wash in a while. Other than that, shampoo or snowfoam is normally enough on my wheels. Horses for courses:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PJS said:


> I'll be farked if I know, but wish I'd brought the popcorn with me!


Naw...just sign into another well known detailing site, no doubt our friend Toby will be bad mouthing us over there again...

Hi Toby :wave:

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Naw...just sign into another well known detailing site, no doubt our friend Toby will be bad mouthing us over there again...
> 
> Hi Toby :wave:
> 
> :thumb:


You mean there are other detailing forums?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have just read one of Toby's responses in another thread on here - sounds like a pretty angry chap all round really. 
No need sausage, turn that frown upside down :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Would it be worth having Valet Pro Blue Gel wheel cleaner alongside the Bilberry for more stubborn dirt that Bilberry can't remove?

I do some trackdays in the car and the baked on dust seems inmovable sometime without a really strong wheel cleaner. I've never tried bilberry or blue gel but was planning on placing an order soon.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i know what you mean. i use very cherry and even used neat and it does not get the baked on brake dust off. to be honest a normal apc like dasiy would work just as good as my very cherry.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Sweetcakes said:


> Would it be worth having Valet Pro Blue Gel wheel cleaner alongside the Bilberry for more stubborn dirt that Bilberry can't remove?
> 
> I do some trackdays in the car and the baked on dust seems inmovable sometime without a really strong wheel cleaner. I've never tried bilberry or blue gel but was planning on placing an order soon.


Blue Gel is extremely effective, I used some yesterday on my partners Focus after Bilberry failed to shift some baked on brake dust. I wouldn't use it regularly on a car I cared about but as a one off to get back on top of really dirty wheels it works really well.
Picked up some Very Cherry today so looking forward to seeing how that performs.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think maybe he was trying to keep it to how bilberry isnt agressive, when people want an agressive wheel cleaner.

But LOL either way.

I do agree with Toby, great wheel cleaner, when your wheels are protected, but incapable of removing stubborn grime. 

SoobyDan, whats very cherry ?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use mellow yellow for messed up wheels. Brings them up a treat!


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Michael172 said:


> I think maybe he was trying to keep it to how bilberry isnt agressive, when people want an agressive wheel cleaner.
> 
> But LOL either way.
> 
> ...


Very Cherry is an acid free wheel cleaner sold by Autobrite Direct. It looks very similar to Bilberry but has been getting some great reviews.

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/very-cherry-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-83-p.asp

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145657

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144518


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

the original question---no its not a powerful wheel cleaner, but then it does'nt claim to be, G101,Virosol or most of the other general purpose cleaners will do the same job as bilberry, if you need real cleaning power, acid based may be the way to go, dont get too wrapped up in the "acid is bad for your wheels speculation", some of the high alkaline cleaners are more harmful than the acid based ones,just follow the manufacturers advice and you wont go wrong


----------



## diffinking (Jan 10, 2006)

ScoobyDan said:


> Very Cherry is an acid free wheel cleaner sold by Autobrite Direct. It looks very similar to Bilberry but has been getting some great reviews.
> 
> http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/very-cherry-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-83-p.asp
> 
> ...


i think that you will find that a lot of these (acid free) wheel cleaners are most likely a tfr with added colour and smell ,

to suit the resellers needs , ?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

personally I use a wire brush to remove the brake dust followed by a brillow pad to refine.....




Not really... APC maybe a 10.1 dilution of AWC if its really necessary


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I heard that the chemical guys diablo stuff is supposed to be very good? I'm looking for a new wheel cleaner, can't decide on what to get atm.

@ Karl - that cartec stuff, is there anywhere I can get it in a neat state like we can with billberry?

Edit: I think I may have been a bit of a ***! This looks like what I could be after? http://www.onlineshine.com/wheel-tyre-cleaners/cartec-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-5-litre-/prod_50.html


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> I heard that the chemical guys diablo stuff is supposed to be very good? I'm looking for a new wheel cleaner, can't decide on what to get atm.
> 
> @ Karl - that cartec stuff, is there anywhere I can get it in a neat state like we can with billberry?


it is supplied neat bud. even in 500ml bottles. the importer just decants into smaller bottles. his philosophy is that you have water in the tap at home so why pay to ship water in the product. if you want his number just pm me im glad to pass it on.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Smeds said:


> Viro-Sol for me every time, works a treat.





ClioToby said:


> How is that comment in any way useful, and in any way related to my origional post. Bilberry does the job for me thanks, and for the price that it is and for how long a bottle will last, ill stick to it.





Ben H said:


> I thought the purpose of a wheel cleaner was to remove baked on brake dust as else why not just shampoo like the rest of the car


I can see why threads can sometimes go adrift, the OP expressed their experience of a well talked about product, perhaps purchased on responses like that of Smeds and on the similar assumptions of Ben H, I don't have Bilberry but on paper there is no reason why it should not be good. What puzzles me is that on a forum where the majority are into cleaning cars , that the wheels can get into a state where they need intensive wheel cleaner products for subsequent washes


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive just bought some bilberry and im very happy with it but i do still have to use wonder wheels to re-move the baked on dirt.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nothing at all wrong with your post mate:thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I can see why threads can sometimes go adrift, the OP expressed their experience of a well talked about product, perhaps purchased on responses like that of Smeds and on the similar assumptions of Ben H, I don't have Bilberry but on paper there is no reason why it should not be good. What puzzles me is that on a forum where the majority are into cleaning cars , that the wheels can get into a state where they need intensive wheel cleaner products for subsequent washes


Protecting a wheel properly is a PITA.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Michael172 said:


> Protecting a wheel properly is a PITA.


A process gets easier with practice, some belittle AG wheel seal, but if you have intricate wheels then you can spray it onto a cloth and then onto the wheels, I use liquid polish/waxes seems to take a similar time to drying the wheels and something on them is better than nothing, especially as it can save extra work and feared chemicla later on :thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

mmm have been using Bilberry on my 4yo mondeo (company car, going soon) and it did not get the wheels especially clean having been neglected over the winter. Ford now valet the car when its serviced and I was amazed how clean they got the wheels.

Whilst safe I think bilberry is no more effective than Megs APC for example, although its cheap enough so I'll carry on using it. Will probably get some wheel Brightener for soiled wheels.....

( I seem to recall Bilberry being all the rage when it was introduced on here, now the truth is coming out, another example of an over hyped product?)


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I would not say bilbery is ''over hyped'' its brilliant for what is it, a non acid wheel cleaner.

If you use it 1:1 or neat and agitate i have found it can shift pretty much any crud.

But diluted its the best for people like us who keep their wheels relativly clean and just need something with a little more bite than apc to remove light soiling


Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

m500dpp said:


> mmm have been using Bilberry on my 4yo mondeo (company car, going soon) and it did not get the wheels especially clean having been neglected over the winter. Ford now valet the car when its serviced and I was amazed how clean they got the wheels.
> 
> Whilst safe I think bilberry is no more effective than Megs APC for example, although its cheap enough so I'll carry on using it. Will probably get some wheel Brightener for soiled wheels.....
> 
> ( I seem to recall Bilberry being all the rage when it was introduced on here, now the truth is coming out, another example of an over hyped product?)


Your ford place will be using an acid wheel cleaner, they might even dilute it first :lol:

Bilberry is still all the rage, just depends on what you need to do as to which product you choose :thumb:


----------



## MasterAuron (May 31, 2009)

Doesn't work miracles but at least it smells nice :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

MasterAuron said:


> Doesn't work miracles but at least it smells nice :thumb:


Agree mate, not a wonder product and proably no more effective on well maintained wheels than soap and water would be


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

BEKANA said:


> Agree mate, not a wonder product and proably no more effective on well maintained wheels than soap and water would be


i would rather use SP citrus cleaner on maintained wheels to be honest, cheaper in the long run and also smells goooood :thumb:


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Got Bilberry last year after reading about it and generally how good it was but i wasn't really that impressed, used it neat and did not think the results were that great,wheels were only covered in normal grim etc and had been sealed previously. At the end of the day it is what it is and people prefer different things i am in the Acid cleaner camp. Never had any issues with it apart from discoloration of the cheap wheel bolts i had on at the time.


----------

